# I "met" my kitty's foster mom



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I just found out who my kitty's foster mom was via a Facebook post. She mentioned that he was bottle fed. I assume this means he had no mama.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

God bless the foster moms!! Yes, he was kept alive through her diligence and love and prayers! Do something nice for her - keep her up to date on your kitty's growth and habits! We foster moms LOVE hearing about the babies we love so much!!


----------

